# Why still lie?



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone can shed some light as to why my stbx still has to lie to me about her boyfriend?..we have been separated since April (she had been seeing him before that), I held hope it was for some space but we all know how that goes. She spent Thanksgiving week with him out of state in Minnesota I had my girls since we split week on/off..she had them for xmas eve to go to dinner with her bf's parents then brought them back to me later that night (she had wanted them to stay with her xmas eve since I had them thanksgiving) but I told her it was her choice to leave them thanksgiving and since it was my week I would keep them to wake at my house and take them to her for a few hours on xmas...she told me she was going to our mutual friends house xmas eve but my daughters told me otherwise..I know, my daughters know, our friends know and she has been with him 9 mos...she has introduced him to my girls a few months ago at her house where he stayed...I thought I was past the 'gut punch' stage but the lies bring them all back...his parents bought my girls an x-box, 2 x-box games and gave them $50 each and had never met them before!!..my daughters showed me the card it said 'love Kathy and Bob' who ever they are..maybe I'm the crazy one?


----------



## julia71 (Oct 25, 2010)

The stbx's boyfriend's parents bought your girls' the xbox, etc? With a card that said "Love, Kathy and Bob?" And they've NEVER met them? :scratchhead: Ummm....maybe I'm crazy right along with you, but that seems a little over the top to me. I could MAYBE see if they got your girls a MUCH smaller, token-type gift, with a card that just said "Merry Christmas, Kathy and Bob" but WOW are they trying WAY TOO HARD. But, kids are too smart for that "buying their love" crap and most kids will just bleed them dry for the good stuff and leave them laying in the gutter wondering what happened :rofl: But seriously, that's weird - like they really want your kids to like them cause they KNOW their son is partially responsible for destroying their whole world by stealing their mom from their dad. Sorry if that came across as harsh to you - but that's what their son did when you get down to the root of it, ya know. 

And who knows why your stbx is still acting all like "oh, he's just a friend..." when EVERYONE knows otherwise. Even us here in the 'net!  Perhaps because when she finally admits/says it out loud to everyone and herself she will be taking the bulk of the responsiblity for the failure of the marriage, and be taking societies sigma as a homewreaker, etc. Unfortunately, she's not seeing that the continuation of the lies to you means that the pain continues for you - it's not allowing you to get on with healing, not really. She's still not considering YOUR feelings. Not cool.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

people lie...all the time, maybe she dosent want to hurt your feelings, or maaybe it would matter in divorce court. 

i think with the "love bob & kathy" part, it might havee been going on for a lot longer then you might have though..

also, did you get a new xbox game too?? lol just kidding, but daaamn, i wish my in laws bought my kids something nice and thoughful [not trying to make light of yoour situation], but it was an over the top gift for someone who "just started" dating.

so i think she has good reason to lie....


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't worry 2Daughters, what's interesting some of these WS continue to lie even after divorce. That, I really can't understand but I also don't even try to understand it anymore.


----------

